# Can 2 tiger oscars fit in a 55 gallon tank?



## heatran16 (May 19, 2010)

can 2 tiger Oscars fit in a 55 gallon tank and how many red bellied piranhas can fit in a 55 gallon tank. i might get one soon.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Not even 1 oscar can fit in a 55 gallon tank. And I wouldn't put any rbp's in a 55 either. They will get longer than a 55 is wide.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

you already asked about the RBP and that was answered. The answer is still the same. 2 oscars are too much for a 55 gal. Look at a 75 gal. Even then they would be your only fish and you would need crazy filtration. Like 2 large cansiter filters, XP3s or something similar. Thats already looking at over $200 for filtration for 2 fish....


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

No!!! !


----------

